# Did I already ruin everything?



## Budgerella (Jan 9, 2017)

I am so worried after reading the information on here about taming budgies. Other sites said to go at the bird's pace, but I read on here that some budgies can be submissive, and may act ok when they are actually terrified.

This is day 4 with Kit, our young budgie from a reputable pet shop. The first day, he was very skittish. We left him alone and just talked to him. Day 2, he would close his eyes and seem to enjoy it when we cooed at him. I dipped my finger in birdseed, and he happily ate it off my finger. I put budgie sounds on, opened his cage and just sat statue-still on the floor. After a good fly around the room, he landed on my leg and proceeded to preen himself. 

I'm a brand new budgie owner, so please excuse my silly questions, but could he still be doing these things and be terrified? Last night, my son and I were sitting on the floor, and he walked around just checking things out. How should I proceed?

On a side note, when I was younger, I had a very severe bird phobia. After my kids were born, I decided I didn't want to pass that fear on to them. I worked hard but overcame it. So, beautiful Kit is even more special to me. I'm already madly in love with him.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

You have absolutely not ruined anything!!! When I worry that I may be moving too fast with a budgie, I pledge a "will not ask anything more of them for a week", and even back off a little. 


I work with a rescue and we tell new budgie owners that no matter how comfortable the new one seems to not let them out of the cage for a week. Even though the first time went well, he might get spooked the next time, so if it were me I would probably leave him in for at least the next few days. The other issue can be getting them back in the cage if they are not completely comfortable around you, so I would work more on hand taming in the cage...but not right away. It's much easier, though not essential, if a bird will step up reliables before they are out and about. You do have to have a plan for if they are not hand trained.

In summary, absolutely no damage done, but I would take it slower for the next week or so. 

Please post pictures. We (I) live for budgie pictures.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership! 
You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
The information on the several articles and sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums will be extremely useful and of benefit to you and little Kit.

You don't need to worry, while it's true that in general it's best to let a new bird to settle in for at least a couple of weeks before starting the taming process, from your description, it seems little Kit is coping quite well with your approach.
Most likely your budgie has been well socialized by the breeder before coming home to you and that's why he is more receptive into having a closer interaction with you. He wouldn't purposely land on your knee if no socialization had been done.
At this point you can continue to spend quality time with Kit and getting him used to your voice. By observing, interacting with Kit and keeping things simple, you will learn with time to read his body language and this will further help you in the taming process.
Before letting him out of the cage, be sure to bird proof the room for your budgie's safety.

Best of luck with Kit!


----------



## Budgerella (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks so much. I'm so relieved I didn't cause any damage. Thanks for taking the time to respond. I put a picture in my post, but it isn't showing up. Still learning. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You have successfully attached the picture, your Kit is a gorgeous and very cute boy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Awww, little baby Kit is such a darling boy! :001_wub:
I'm going to be looking forward to seeing lots more pictures of this little cutie. :yes:

I agree with aluz, it sounds as though Kit is doing well. 
You haven't forced him to do anything he wasn't ready for and as long as you continue to let him set the pace then it's all good. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budgerella (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks again! Faerybee--I will learn this yet. I can't wait to figure it out and post more pictures. Everyone is so kind and helpful on this forum.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given excellent advice! It sounds like your Kit is doing well in his new home, and that he's responding well to your interactions with him at his pace :thumbsup: 

Be sure to update us on how he's doing soon! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provide above. If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Hope to see you around :wave:


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Great advice. ...Kit is a cutie....!


----------

